# Waxstock Prep Part One



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've entered the Showdown at this years Waxstock so this weekend I started my preparation. The plan for the weekend was to get the underside, chassis, and suspension cleaned up, sort the wheels and the engine bay and then give the exterior its first wash decontamination and clay.

I couldn't book the whole week off so having to work yesterday and today which involves driving to Milton Keynes which is unfortunate but at least the weather is nice. Part two starts tomorrow.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Passers by were thinking "You know its just gonna get dirty again". 

Great job but dumb move cleaning the underbody just to park it and get it dirty again on gravel at the end.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

A few products I used. (the ones I can remember)


AutoSmart G101
AutoSmart Preptone
AutoGlanz BugOff (fantastic product, the first time I used it)
CarPro Reset shampoo
Envy Car Car Bubbly Jubbly snowfoam
Koch Chemic Reactive Wheel Cleaner
303 Aerospace Protectant
Dooka Large and small Washpad
Dooka Wheel mitt
Various Vikan brushes


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

A&J said:


> Passers by were thinking "You know its just gonna get dirty again".
> 
> Great job but dumb move cleaning the underbody just to park it and get it dirty again on gravel at the end.


It's protected, 303 Aerospace Protectant. I had to go there as my wife left her wedding rings in a field yesterday. It's only a bit of dust and the car will be getting washed again tomorrow when machine polishing commences


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Incredible days work mate & superb attention to detail


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

wow thats some effort! look forward to seeing it on sunday :thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> It's protected, 303 Aerospace Protectant. I had to go there as my wife left her wedding rings in a field yesterday. It's only a bit of dust and the car will be getting washed again tomorrow when machine polishing commences


Great work Chris - Saw it all on Facebook

Dare I ask why the rings were left.... In a field??


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Short1e said:


> Great work Chris - Saw it all on Facebook
> 
> Dare I ask why the rings were left.... In a field??


Thanks Laura.

She was out with a friend yesterday and they went for a picnic. She took her rings off to apply sun cream and somehow forgot to put them back on again. Luckily we found them. :thumb:


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Puntoboy said:


> Thanks Laura.
> 
> She was out with a friend yesterday and they went for a picnic. She took her rings off to apply sun cream and somehow forgot to put them back on again. Luckily we found them. :thumb:


That Ol' chestnut.


----------



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

Puntoboy said:


> I had to go there as my wife left her wedding rings in a field yesterday.


:lol:

Had to laugh at that! sorry!

Good work though mate!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

It wasn't just her wedding rings, it was all of her rings, I think she wears about 5-6 in total. As bizarre as it sounds I know she was there with her friend and I completely trust her


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great job done, I look forward to seeing it in the flesh at Waxstock.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work, nice and thorough. 

See you are rocking that costco trolley jack. She is a beast


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice work mate. Have you got a lot of correction to do for WaxStock?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

chongo said:


> Nice work mate. Have you got a lot of correction to do for WaxStock?


Not a massive correction, just a couple of RDS and the usually swirls. Unfortunately I've not been the only person to wash the car as it was in an accident in January and the whole side was painted.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Crazy mad person, but I'll give you 10 out of ten for your dedication in this heat


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Puntoboy said:


> Not a massive correction, just a couple of RDS and the usually swirls. Unfortunately I've not been the only person to wash the car as it was in an accident in January and the whole side was painted.


Sorry to here that, was there much orange peel in the paint, or did they do a good job:thumb:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Been following this progress on Instagram mate. Looking good. Will be sure to pop over and have a chat on Sunday. 

Brian


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Superb job:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

chongo said:


> Sorry to here that, was there much orange peel in the paint, or did they do a good job:thumb:


The paint isn't too bad to be honest. No worse than the factory finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

The car looks like it's sitting really high in the early photos and slammed in the laters pics??

Looks great tho. 


Gonz.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Its on stands in the early photos i think.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

rob267 said:


> Its on stands in the early photos i think.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Oh yeah I can just see them under the car now, blue ones!!

Gonz.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol yes. Black axle stands.  the logo on them is blue though. 

Thanks everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Good effort so far, great results on the underside and arches.
I do like these, especially in estate form.

You must have had to work bloody quickly whilst washing the bodywork, it's been so hot out over the last few days, I'd be worried about shampoo and water marks?


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Great work so far mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You prepping tomorrow mate? 

Got to nip over burton, might swing by


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kimo said:


> You prepping tomorrow mate?
> 
> Got to nip over burton, might swing by


I'm not working at home now mate. Had to move inside for machining. Sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

jon-v8 said:


> Good effort so far, great results on the underside and arches.
> I do like these, especially in estate form.
> 
> You must have had to work bloody quickly whilst washing the bodywork, it's been so hot out over the last few days, I'd be worried about shampoo and water marks?


Yep the heat was a really issue. I have a DI vessel which helped but it was far from ideal. I have now moved inside. Washed the car this morning and now I'm machining it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> I'm not working at home now mate. Had to move inside for machining. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha, first year I was in top 16 we had the hottest week of the year, had to keep turning the car round to keep one side in the shade


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

Good effort. Remember seeing this last year and it looked mint then. Good luck.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Part new is now underway. Cracking on with the machine polishing and coating.

Haven't taken many photos.

Here's one though. Removal of the rear badges to aid polishing. New badges being applied later.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Your car is simply stunning mate 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Great attention to detail. Going to look quality when finished.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

AdamC said:


> Great attention to detail. Going to look quality when finished.


That's what it's all about 

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Can't wait to see the results sub'd 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Puntoboy said:


> That's what it's all about
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck for Sunday..........Get ready for the Swirl Police and PTG brigade. :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Getting there.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

I look forward seeing this on Sunday hope all your time and effort pays off good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of updates here. Friday was a bit of a long day, I didn't finish until 2AM, and Saturday was a blur after only 3 hours sleep.

I had to finish machining the roof before I left for Waxstock as I couldn't really reach it whilst on axle stands. When I arrived at Waxstock I had to give the front bumper and wheels a quick clean from the drive up but nothing major. The judges then came round to pick the top 16 and I'm very pleased to say that my car made the grade and I'm in the showdown. 

The top 16 were then moved to the hall and into our positions. Another 5 hours of doing the finishing touches before they locked up the hall and I could relax a little.

And here she is. All done and dusted.


















She is finished with Polish Angel Cosmic which I think is an awesome product and really brings out the depth of colour and gloss under these lights. I'm over the moon with how she looks. It's been 5 long days of work to get here to this stage I just really hope it pays off 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Good luck, car looks good.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks absolutely stunning chum. Great work. 

Good luck. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looking good Chris!!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Good luck. 
Car looks stunning, well done on all the work you put in mate. Certainly shows.😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks stunning mate, nice to see a stock car in the last 16. Good luck.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

your car is a credit to you:thumb: well done on the top 16 and good luck


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Car looks great buddy :thumb:

Good luck in the showdown


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

stunning car
stunning work


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Looked brill in the flesh, well done dude:thumb:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Yep, I saw this last year and was in awe. Saw it again this year and nothing has changed. Car is a credit to you mate.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been gathering photos people have taken of her in the show. Here are a few.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Looked absolutely stunning in the flesh. Well done on all the hard work!


Surprised the battery lasted after having the lights on for so long.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks 

I actually thought the battery had gone flat at one point, I closed the boot and it wouldn't open. But turns out that valet mode locks the boot as well as disabling the touch screen settings and locking the glove box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Glad it was you not me lining those badges back up again. lol Great work, came up excellent. Lovely car aswell. Go the wagons.


----------

